# Alpencross 2011 Videodokumentation



## sub-xero (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von meinem letztjährigen Alpencross ein kleines Dokumentationsvideo erstellt, das zu Weihnachten endlich fertig geworden ist. Wer Interesse hat, kann das Video hier finden:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/34139103"]Gletschersau Alpencross 2011[/ame]

Viel Spaß!


----------



## DocB (4. Januar 2012)

Super! 
Hast Du das echt alles selbst gefilmt? Respekt. 
Und die Strecke - wow, bei 8:40 ff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (4. Januar 2012)

klasse !
Alleine gefahren ?


----------



## sub-xero (4. Januar 2012)

Alleine gefahren und alleine gefilmt. Habe wegen der Filmerei vermutlich fast die doppelte Strecke zurückgelegt.  Und auf jeden Fall eine Menge Zeit verloren. Ich freue mich aber, wenn sich das gelohnt hat.


----------



## kamikater (4. Januar 2012)

Echt schöne Bilder! Kompliment  Der Schiebe-/Trageanteil wäre mir allerdings deutlich zu hoch


----------



## martin2608 (4. Januar 2012)

Danke Andi,
für das schöne Video! Tolle Leistung!


----------



## icerider67 (5. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für das Video,und dann noch allein unterwegs und alles selbst gefilmt , respekt  und bitte noch mehr davon einstellen.


----------



## beuze1 (5. Januar 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Habe wegen der Filmerei vermutlich fast die doppelte Strecke zurückgelegt.



*Ich schwankte beim ansehen des Videos zwischen total bescheuert & großartig.
Gute Unterhaltung!*


----------



## terryx (5. Januar 2012)

Super, Alle Achtung, Woaaaahhnsinn, Respekt .... (noch mehr Superlative werden langweilig  )!!  Du solltest professioneller Dokumentarfilmer werden . Ich schätze, in einigen Teilen werden sich viele aus eigenen Erfahrungen wiederfinden.

Wo hattest Du denn die eher "schweren" (....) Teile Deiner Route her  -  selber auf der Topokarte recherchiert?

Vielen Dank und Cheers

Jan


----------



## sub-xero (6. Januar 2012)

"zwischen total bescheuert & großartig", das waren in etwa auch meine Eindrücke während des Alpencross. Die Route habe ich selbst zusammengestellt. Es war mir schon klar, dass es viel Tragerei wird, aber ich habe den Zeitaufwand unterschätzt. Deswegen musste ich ab Tag 3 auch von meinem Plan abweichen, sonst hätte ich 12 anstatt 7 Tage gebraucht.
In diesem Jahr wird der Alpencross nicht weniger interessant, aber ausgeglichener...


----------



## Fubbes (6. Januar 2012)

Saubere Arbeit, auch wenn ich erst 3/4 gesehen habe.
Wie hast du die Kamera während der Fahrt gehalten?
Und sind die Zoomfahrten nachträglich mit der Software erstellt?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (7. Januar 2012)

Das Pfeifen der Murmeltiere hat mich wieder so heiss gemacht, dass ich gleich mit der Planung für 2012 angefangen habe. Eine Station wird das Madritschjoch sein.


----------



## mauntnmad (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hab Dir ja schon mal per Mail zu einem früheren Video auf Deiner HP gratuliert und muss auch hierzu sagen: Super hochwertiges Video, das man sich gerne ansieht. Tolle Leistung, das so zu dokumentieren. Dein Motto scheint zu sein: "Ich hab keine Chance, also nutze ich sie". Da Du m.E. genügend Alpencross-Erfahrung hast, um die fahrbaren Anteile schon bei der Planung einschätzen zu können, entzieht sich deine Routenwahl jeder Kritik - Du hast das so durchgezogen und gut.

Alles Gute fürs Bike-Jahr 2012


----------



## sub-xero (8. Januar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Kamera während der Fahrt gehalten?
> Und sind die Zoomfahrten nachträglich mit der Software erstellt?



Hallo Daniel,
in der kurzen Fahrsequenz aus Perspektive der Federgabel hatte ich die Kamera mit dem Gorillapod ans Unterrohr gefrickelt. Keine besonders gute Lösung! Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir dieses Jahr eine GoPro zuzulegen.
Die Zoomfahrten sind größtenteils per Software gemacht, weil ich ja mit Selbstauslöser gefilmt habe.


----------



## Fubbes (8. Januar 2012)

Alles, was ich von der GoPro bisher gesehen habe, hat mich maßlos enttäuscht. Die Qualität scheint im Vergleich mit einer normalen HD-Cam zu mies. Ich habe aber noch nie Rohmaterial gesehen, nur die geschnittenen Ergebnisse.
Meine Cam ist so leicht (SD sei Dank), dass ich sogar schon darüber nachgedacht habe, sie mal am Helm zu befestigen. Einen Sturz darf es dann aber nicht geben. Abgesehen davon, sind Helmkamerafahrten eher ein nettes Mittel zum Auflockern. Einen kompletten Film damit finde ich ätzend (siehe "Durch das wilde Murmeltierland").

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Klaus Goerg (8. Januar 2012)

Gratulation, tolle Tour und klasse Film!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## sub-xero (8. Januar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Alles, was ich von der GoPro bisher gesehen habe, hat mich maßlos enttäuscht. Die Qualität scheint im Vergleich mit einer normalen HD-Cam zu mies. Ich habe aber noch nie Rohmaterial gesehen, nur die geschnittenen Ergebnisse.
> Meine Cam ist so leicht (SD sei Dank), dass ich sogar schon darüber nachgedacht habe, sie mal am Helm zu befestigen. Einen Sturz darf es dann aber nicht geben. Abgesehen davon, sind Helmkamerafahrten eher ein nettes Mittel zum Auflockern. Einen kompletten Film damit finde ich ätzend (siehe "Durch das wilde Murmeltierland").



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, Helmkamerafilme finde ich überaus langweilig. Die GoPro macht sehr hochwertige Filme, aber viele Leute, die ihr Videomaterial schneiden und irgendwo hochladen verwenden dann zu niedrige Auflösung und zu hohe Kompression. Oder sie filmen absichtlich mit niedriger Auflösung, um Speicherplatz zu sparen.

Ich will die GoPro nur für spezielle Zwecke verwenden, aber die Hauptsache wie bisher filmen. Habe da schon ein paar Ideen. Wartet's ab bis nächsten Herbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (8. Januar 2012)

Ein wirklich sehr tolles Video! Gratulation!


----------



## Leichtrider (8. Januar 2012)

Saucool. Motiviert mich, mit der Planung 2012 endlich zu starten.


----------



## Beppe (8. Januar 2012)

Vorm Film unbedingt den zugehörigen Trailer anschauen, ich glaub das musste mal erwähnt werden 

Schöner Videobeitrag, besonders Deine Zurückhaltung bei der musikalischen Untermalung gefällt.

Die Szene am Lagoufer, lol 

Gut gemacht.


----------



## BikerMW11 (9. Januar 2012)

Moinsen....
Superklasse Trailer und das Vid sowiewso.. meinen tiefsten Respekt vor so einer Leistung und das alles allein... irre 
Freue mich schon auf weitere Vids von dir...

Biker


----------



## Zanne (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Gletschersau, das ist ja der absolute Hammer! Soooo schön gemacht der Film und echt gute Musik. Muss ein Traum Erlebnis gewesen sein. Aber hör mal Du trägst die ganze Zeit nur Dein Rad, ein bissl spinnst schon, oder?  Ich bin schon seit langem am überlegen ob ich einen Alpencross machen soll.... Dein Video motiviert !! Ich werd Dir mal ein paar Fragen schicken zum alleine fahren, find ich sehr spannend.
Oder.... wenns mit weniger tragen geht.... nimmst mich mit?? 

Ich hoffe mal Du machst dieses Jahr wieder einen Film?!? 

Alles liebe
Zanne


----------



## Hartleibig (26. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich werd Dir mal ein paar Fragen schicken zum alleine fahren, find ich sehr spannend.


 
Hi,

ich hatte ja schon mal an anderer Stelle versucht, ein paar deiner Fragen zu beantworten. Ich plane meiner Touren selber und würde auch nicht in einer geführten Gruppe mit fremden Leuten mitfahren. Ich müsste mental zu viel Kompromisse eingehen und darauf habe ich längere Zeit nur begrenzt Lust. Mich "führen" zu lassen ist auch überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Ich fahre deswegen entweder in meinem engsten Freundschafts-Umfeld, wo alles "demokratisch" abläuft oder wenn das nicht passt, alleine.

Das Problem beim "Alleine-Fahren", wenn es denn überhaupt eins gibt, ist nur ein psychologisches. Man kann einen Alpencross unproblematisch alleine fahren, du brauchst keine anderen Biker dafür. Auf den allermeisten Bike-Routen ist man sowieso nie alleine, so dass im Normalfall auch Andere einem bei einem Unfall helfen können. 

Um es jedoch nicht ganz zu stressig am Anfang werden zu lassen, würde ich nicht unbedint empfehlen, ohne Bike-Erfahrung im Gebirge alleine los zufahren. Außer du bist mental sehr gut drauf und stehst auf Stress-Situationen, die du mit dir selbst ausmachen musst. Der Anfang beim Biken in den Alpen ist einfach stressig, weil man ohne Erfahrung die zu bewältigenden Anstiege nicht konditionell und vor allem zeitlich einordnen kann. In vielen Fällen wird es am Anfang zeitlich knapp, endlich steht man dann ausgepowert oben und muss dann noch total fertig den Trail runter, der fahrteschnisch dann noch eine andere Nummer als im Flachland ist. Und die Hütte oder das Hotel hat auch nicht ewig auf, oder du hast einen Hungerast, etc. Diese Situationen hat man immer am Anfang oder auch als erfahrener Bike, Alleine oder in der Gruppe. Man muss halt mit sich selbst ausmachen, in welchem Umfeld man solche Situationen meistern will. 

Wenn man so etwas öfter mitgemacht hat, ist es vollkommen egal, ob man Alleine dort oben steht, oder mit Anderen, die genau so fertig sind. Wenn man jedoch vollkommen demoralisiert ist, und genau das bewirkt z.B. ein Hungerast, sollte man vorher wissen, ob man sich selbst da raus ziehen kann oder auf den Zuspruch von Anderen nicht verzichten möchte.

Deswegen: im Vorfeld ausprobieren und Tages- oder Zweitages-Touren, die denen im Alpencross entsprechen sollen, unbedingt vorher in den Alpen mal abfahren.


----------



## GGAT (26. Januar 2012)

Ganz tolles Video das viel von dem wiederspiegelt warum wir uns in den Bergen 'rumtreiben.
Ich persönlich würde aber immer noch zitternd an einem Felsen auf dem Weg zur Leutkirchner Hütte kauern und mich nicht vor- und zurück trauen ..... musste mich vor dem Bildschirm schon am Stuhl festklammern  

Gerne mehr in 2012

GGAT


----------



## sub-xero (26. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Muss ein Traum Erlebnis gewesen sein. Aber hör mal Du trägst die ganze Zeit nur Dein Rad, ein bissl spinnst schon, oder?  Ich bin schon seit langem am überlegen ob ich einen Alpencross machen soll.... Dein Video motiviert !! Ich werd Dir mal ein paar Fragen schicken zum alleine fahren, find ich sehr spannend.
> Oder.... wenns mit weniger tragen geht.... nimmst mich mit??
> 
> Ich hoffe mal Du machst dieses Jahr wieder einen Film?!?



Hallo Zanne,
das war wirklich ein Traum und manchmal auch ein Alptraum (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Dass ich ein bisserl spinne, habe ich mir unterwegs auch ab und zu gedacht. Die viele Tragerei schreit nicht nach Wiederholung. Ganz ohne geht es halt auch nicht. Du solltest deinen Plan weiter verfolgen und einen Alpencross wagen. Wenn du Fragen hast, schick mir einfach eine E-Mail oder PN. Wie du siehst, gibt es auch jede Menge erfahrene Leute hier im Forum.
Natürlich wird es in 2012 wieder einen Film geben, und hoffentlich wird der wieder ein Stückchen besser.


----------



## Heide-Daniel (27. Januar 2012)

Super Video hast du zusammen geschnitten. Wenn man überlegt wieviel Outtakes du aufgrund des Selbstauslöser haben müsstest, ist die Qualität sowie Länge echt genial.


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Januar 2012)

Großes Kompliment!!! 
Deine Dokumentation ist der absolute Wahnsinn! Sie zeigt die Freuden und auch die kurzen Momente des Leidens gleichermaßen, die Schönheit der Natur und die grenzenlose Freiheit, die du erleben durftest. Ich habe dein Video vom Anfang bis zum Ende angeschaut und es hat mich zutiefst beieindruckt und berührt - es ist wirklich sehr schön geworden.
Die Ankunft bzw. der Anblick von Riva del Garda muss doch das absolute emotionale Highlight gewesen sein... 
Danke, dass du uns an deinem Abenteuer hast teilhaben lassen 
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Leuten, die sich so einem Abenteuer alleine stellen, diese Herausforderung annehmen und bewältigen - du hast meinen vollen Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (31. Januar 2012)

Super Film, prima geschnitten! Da hast Du gut Zeit investiert.
Das Almajurjoch zur Leutkirchnerhütte war 2005 schon eine Katastrophe. 
Tolle Leistung!


----------



## sub-xero (5. Februar 2012)

AK13 schrieb:


> Super Film, prima geschnitten! Da hast Du gut Zeit investiert.
> Das Almajurjoch zur Leutkirchnerhütte war 2005 schon eine Katastrophe.
> Tolle Leistung!



Danke! Ich kann aber wirklich nur davon abraten, das Almajurjoch mit dem MTB zu versuchen. Der Weg ist völlig ungesichert und selbst für Wanderer nicht ungefährlich, weil er oft nur 40 cm breit ist und es danaben fast senkrecht runter geht. Wenn man da auch nur kurz ausrutscht, ist es vorbei.


----------



## Vincenzo (11. Februar 2012)

Wirklich ein super Film, den du da gezaubert hast! Bin schon gespannt auf den Nächsten! Vor allem weil du alleine gefahren bist!


----------



## Meiwok (19. Februar 2012)

echt super gemacht. Man muß schon ein wenig verrückt sein für solche Filmsachen.
Gruß Meiwok


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. April 2012)

nice video


----------



## FrankMTB (8. Juni 2012)

hei gletschersau,

fährst du dieses jahr eigentlich wieder? und wann? wieder alleine?
nachdem ich praktisch alle alpencross filme auf youtube und vimeo gesehen habe: deiner ist mit abstand der beste!! keiner filmt so nah an der realität und trotzdem mit so guter qualität. machst du weiter mit der filmerei? ich würde echt gerne noch mehr deiner abenteuer auf video sehen. dein 2010er video ist übrigens auch spitzenmäßig, irgendwie ziemlich relaxt.

cheers


----------



## sub-xero (9. Juni 2012)

Danke für dein Feedback! Ich fahre dieses Jahr wieder, wie jedes Jahr. Irgendwann im Juli oder August. Vermutlich, wenn nicht wieder ein Wintereinbruch kommt. Alleine, wie immer. Ich werde wieder filmen, wahrscheinlich auch etwas ausführlicher als letztes Mal. Mehr im Stil einer richtigen Dokumentation. Die Herausforderung wird sein, das viele Videomaterial auf eine vernünftige Länge zu schneiden.

Stay tuned!


----------



## sir.race (9. Juni 2012)

Wie viel Zeit verbrauchst du eigentlich mit Filmen? Ohne wärs du doch sicherlich ein Tag früher da, oder?


----------



## BikerMW11 (10. Juni 2012)

Hi Andi,
man(n) deine Vids sind einfach extraklasse, es reisst einen hin und her zwischen genial und wahnsinn... Deine Filme sind von der Qualität her super, genialer Schnitt, diese take outs ... kurz es passt einafch alles.. was für eine Arbeit... meinen tiefsten Respekt vor dieser Leistung und dem Video gleichermaßen!!
Welche Kamera verwndest du bei deine Touren?
Freue mich auf dein Vid von diesem Jahr.. und wenn ich später mal groß bin kann ich vielleicht auch mal die Hälfte von dem gezeigten.. smile

Gruß

Burkhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (11. Juni 2012)

@sir.race: Ich schätze, dass ich am Tag locker 3 Stunden mit Fotografieren und Filmen verbrate. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, weil ich meist zwischen 6:00 und 18:00 auf Achse bin, da bleibt genug Zeit.

@BikerMW11: Wow, danke für das Lob! Mir machen die Filmerei und der Videoschnitt viel Spaß. Mittlerweile gehört das für mich zum Alpencross genauso wie das Biken. Ich verwende zum Filmen meine Digicam Canon Powershot G12. Dieses Jahr nehme ich zusätzlich eine GoPro mit, für ein paar andere Perspektiven.


----------



## sir.race (10. Juli 2012)

Hast du eigentlich keine Angst, wenn du dich irgendwo in den Bergen Nachts hinlegst?


----------



## sub-xero (11. Juli 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich keine Angst, wenn du dich irgendwo in den Bergen Nachts hinlegst?



Wovor? Ich bin aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das gefährlichste Lebewesen im Umkreis von 50 km.


----------



## sir.race (11. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, hatte nicht daran gedacht, dass es in den Alpen keine wilden Tiere gibt. Aber in Regionen mit Wölfen oder so, wäre es wohl anders.


----------



## sub-xero (11. Juli 2012)

Wölfe sind wohl auch eher ungefährlich. Sogar die Braunbären in der Alpenregion sind normalerweise menschenscheu. Dennoch hatte ich letztes Jahr in der Brenta schon ein leicht mulmiges Gefühl.


----------



## Astaroth (11. Juli 2012)

Find Deine Videos echt Saustark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

